# JM update



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is a finished JM hybrid with Lollar Regal pups, Callaham bridge and a Jazzmaster with mastery and Lollar Jazzmaster pups.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

DestropiateI sell them.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, that blonde Jazzmaster is gorgeous. Will that be one of your standard models, or is it a special build?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

HOLY SHIT...LOVE the blonde..perfect work man..


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Bagpipe. Thank you. I originally was only interested an confident in doing T style only. I have since added the S style and now the JM models as well so yes I will make them. They are popular in the indie scene.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Ak3d Thank you once again. I fret levelling the neck as we speak.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

These guitars are absolutely stunning. Congrats


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Thank you. I am just as excited as the guys getting them.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

That could any of Canada's 60's vintage post offices .. tee hee.... very nice axe... make that plural ...


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

AL3D.

You might appreciate this since youve worked in 3D. This is still a work in progress though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Please keep in mind any advertising must be done in the dealer section


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Can't wait to order myself a jazzmaster when my current build is finished. Beautiful work as always Bill!


----------

